# First hand look being a cardiac patient



## Bobw235 (Aug 7, 2016)

So, yesterday I had some tightness and shortness of breath after carrying in some groceries and going up the stairs. Then I had it again a short time later after bringing a propane tank to my car. My wife saw something was amiss and I admitted not feeling quite right. Today I find myself awaiting a bed in the cardiac unit as they want to see what's wrong. I'll be a guest of the hospital overnight pending a stress test tomorrow. My first ever overnight stay. Oh the joy. Have already been lectured by my sister and mother (former nurses), the triage nurse, the ER doc, the floor nurse and the resident that I should have come to the hospital last night. Something is wrong, but no heart attack thank goodness. The quest for answers continues.


----------



## Loosey (Aug 7, 2016)

I'll be thinking of you, Bob.  I know it's no fun.  Best wishes!


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 7, 2016)

There can be many heart issues without it being a full blown 'attack'. I started getting palpitations 12 years ago and was eventually diagnosed with 'atrial fibrillation' which is essentially erratic muscle movements in one of the upper heart chambers. I was put on various medications for several years then was eventually recommended to have a catheter ablation procedure, where they enter your heart by keyhole surgery with a camera and a laser and proceed to cauterise some of the errant muscle tissue. Not always guaranteed to work first time as was my case. But a second procedure had more positive results. I now get the occasional bout of fluttering. I will be be on blood thinner meds (free in the UK) for the rest of my life. But at 71 years old I am feeling remarkably healthy and agile and looking forward to a few more years yet.


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 7, 2016)

Good fortune Bob, and remember that you are in the best place right now, so be patient and grateful for modern medicine that we have available today.


----------



## jujube (Aug 7, 2016)

Keeping fingers crossed for you, Bob.  They do take good care of you on the cardiac floor, though.


----------



## Lon (Aug 7, 2016)

I had Atrial Fib for 23 years and in 2010 I had a Pulmonary Vein Ablation in San Francisco by a Internationally known CARDIOLOGIST/ELECTROPHYSIOLOGIST that developed the procedure.. No problem since.


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 7, 2016)

Best wishes Bob,  hopefully it will turn out to be nothing serious.    With the stress test and [probably] an Echocardiogram, they should get an accurate idea of what's going on.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2016)

Hope things go okay for you Bob, sending postive thoughts your way...hugs.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 7, 2016)

I hope you will be okay Bob.  At least you are there now and getting things done so you are doing all the right things.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 7, 2016)

Thanks everyone.  An eye opening experience. I suspect sleep is going to be a problem. All hooked up to monitors. Stress test tomorrow. We'll get to the bottom of this. Glad for wifi.


----------



## IKE (Aug 7, 2016)

I hope everything turns out alright Bob......keep us posted.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 7, 2016)

Good heavens, how frightening! If anything your blood pressure goes up worrying about everything. I'm sure you're in good hands though...sending big hugs and purrs your way


----------



## Carla (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. Hope they can figure it out and that you return to good health very soon!


----------



## Shalimar (Aug 7, 2016)

Best wishes, and hugs Bob. Get well soon.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry you're having problems.  I hope all goes well with the test.....best wishes.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 7, 2016)

Bob, I'm sorry this happened to you, but as others have said, you're in the best place for you right now.  I sincerely hope it is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Goldfynche (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes. Sorry Bob. It goes without saying. In my earlier post, I never offered any well wishes to you. I do hope it all turns out for the best for you.


----------



## HazyDavey (Aug 8, 2016)

Bob, Best wishes to you and that everything will be ok. Hope you got some rest last night.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who has sent supporting messages. It is much appreciated. I probably got 4 hours of sleep at most. Slept with headphones and a great Spotify playlist for sleeping since my roomie is a LOUD snorer.  Just had breakfast (pretty good food too) and will be going for a nuclear stress test in a little while. Hoping I can go home later today, but won't know until I see the doctor. Caffeine headache coming on as I can't have any coffee.  Boooooooo. Everyone here has been very kind.
Thanks again for the well wishes. Blessing is that I didn't have a heart attack. No heart damage.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2016)

Bob, hope everything is okay!  Yes, hospitals are not great for a good night's sleep.  

A few months ago I got worried because I would occasionally have chest pain when working out and it scared me.  Finally went to GP who sent me to the cardio clinic within days. Had the full checkup and tests and was told I had a great heart!  I asked why I got that pain in the my chest and doctor said it was likely just stress on a chest muscle since that was my only symptom.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 8, 2016)

Bob, so glad you're in the right place with the cardiac team to help get some answers and good care. I'm sending best wishes for great test results and hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 8, 2016)

So, good news is my stress test was normal and they found no blockages! Sitting at home and eager to sleep soundly in my own bed tonight. Following up with my primary care physician tomorrow to see if there's something else going on, but at least a heart problem has been ruled out. Good to be home. Thanks again for all the well-wishes and advice.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 8, 2016)

Good to hear Bob.  Any idea what the problem was?


----------



## Carla (Aug 8, 2016)

Great news, glad to hear it. Take care!


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Good to hear Bob.  Any idea what the problem was?



Not sure. Doctor is puzzled, but felt I could go home if I was comfortable. Suggested maybe a blood clot, but no other symptoms of that. They did give me a blood thinner in the hospital of course. Just glad to be home in my own bed, but totally exhausted after so little sleep.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2016)

Glad you're back home Bob, hoping you don't have any more problems with this.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 8, 2016)

Now do lots of reading up about the blood thinner, tricky stuff there so you have to be careful. Glad to hear you'll be back home and able to get a well deserved rest. Sometimes I think they just err on the side of caution especially as we get older. I've had a few surprise EKG hook ups, with worried looking medical staff looking down at me, not a good feeling. But then you do a six mile hike months later and yahooo you're still alive and kickin'!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 8, 2016)

Happy to hear you're home.  I had a horrible scare like that years ago-- horrible chest pain and felt like I couldn't get my breath.  They finally figured out it was a gas bubble trapped under the diaphragm or something.  Anyway it was a trapped gas bubble.  I was really scared, but felt sort of silly and embarrassed to find out it was only gas. They told me I did the right thing to go to the hospital, though, you can't mess around with chest pain, etc.  

I hope they find out it was just something silly for you, too.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> So, yesterday I had some tightness and shortness of breath after carrying in some groceries and going up the stairs. Then I had it again a short time later after bringing a propane tank to my car. My wife saw something was amiss and I admitted not feeling quite right. Today I find myself awaiting a bed in the cardiac unit as they want to see what's wrong. I'll be a guest of the hospital overnight pending a stress test tomorrow. My first ever overnight stay. Oh the joy. Have already been lectured by my sister and mother (former nurses), the triage nurse, the ER doc, the floor nurse and the resident that I should have come to the hospital last night. Something is wrong, but no heart attack thank goodness. The quest for answers continues.





Bobw235 said:


> Thanks everyone.  An eye opening experience. I suspect sleep is going to be a problem. All hooked up to monitors. Stress test tomorrow. We'll get to the bottom of this. Glad for wifi.





Bobw235 said:


> So, good news is my stress test was normal and they found no blockages! Sitting at home and eager to sleep soundly in my own bed tonight. Following up with my primary care physician tomorrow to see if there's something else going on, but at least a heart problem has been ruled out. Good to be home. Thanks again for all the well-wishes and advice.



Glad to hear you are home..

I went through that in 2013..They kept me there 3 days and could not come up with a cause!! Every test that they could come up with!! Thank goodness for Medicare and Mutual of Omaha Insurance!! Not a dime out of pocket!!

But this past May, they found COPD Emphysema is causing me problems with shortness of breath!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Not sure. Doctor is puzzled, but felt I could go home if I was comfortable. Suggested maybe a blood clot, but no other symptoms of that. They did give me a blood thinner in the hospital of course. Just glad to be home in my own bed, but totally exhausted after so little sleep.



I wonder if it's the same reason I was given for mine- chest muscle pain, and maybe it was hard to breath because the fact you are having chest pain made you stressed and panicky?


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 9, 2016)

I slept solidly for more than 10 hours last night and this morning's coffee has seldom tasted so good! Nice to be back in comfortable surroundings. I see my regular doctor this afternoon. He's treated me for more than a decade. Whatever caused this scare is something I don't want to repeat, so it would be nice to know if there's some other problem. I'm sure he'll run an assortment of blood tests.

I think what was eye-opening for me is just what it's like to be a patient in the hospital. While I've had scheduled surgeries, none required an overnight visit. I did have to go to the ER in 2011 (same hospital) for cardiac symptoms that resulted from what we later learned was a panic attack (very scary). Yesterday we met with the patient care advocate and I praised virtually everything about the experience. The triage team got me right in after I presented at the ER. I was quickly seen by a doctor and a team of nurses. About the only drawback was having to wait for a bed. 

Once on the floor of the intensive cardiac care wing, the nurses were fantastic. Ringing the call button had them responding within about 60-90 seconds. Everyone was friendly and smiling and reassuring. No one made me feel like I was a burden to them. Even the food was good and quickly delivered from a decent menu of choices. Checkout was smooth and efficient.

Great to be home and I thank everyone for their concern, advice and well-wishes. Nice to have this community of sharing and compassionate seniors.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 11, 2016)

Well, the search for answers continues. Visited my primary care doc on Tuesday and he did a quick test by having me walk stairs. I tired quickly and he's referred me to a cardiologist and put me on a new medication for BP and chest pain (and it apparently causes insomnia, which may be why I was up at 3:30 this morning). Got out yesterday to run some errands and was concerned with how tired I got just walking around in Costco. Something definitely going on. Can't go to the gym until I see the new doctor. Postponing our planned September trip to Canada until I get a better idea of what's going on.


----------



## WhatInThe (Aug 13, 2016)

No clear cut answers or test results a good thing. Hopefully was just a single episode of some kind.

Good Luck


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 13, 2016)

WhatInThe said:


> No clear cut answers or test results a good thing. Hopefully was just a single episode of some kind.
> 
> Good Luck



Crossing my fingers. Just back from a walk that included some small inclines and did okay without any discomfort. Yesterday I was totally exhausted and spent the day on the couch. Very strange.


----------



## Aurora (Aug 13, 2016)

I have shortness of breath all the time, especially going up stairs. After my heart was examined with stress test and echo, my doc said it was not my heart
but asthma causing the problem. A lung issue. Maybe that is your problem. You are taking a good proactive choice by finding out now. It may be only a
minor non threatening situation. Try not to worry like I do.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 13, 2016)

Today is the best I've felt since last Saturday when I first started experiencing symptoms. Doctor also put me on iron supplement. My red blood cell count was way down (and probably related to having given blood two days before I started having problems). Hoping all this was all just an anomaly and I can get back to feeling good and working out regularly.


----------



## Loosey (Aug 13, 2016)

I'm glad you're feeling better, Bob.  Hope all the testing will result in a finding with an easy solution.

Also, I'm happy to hear about your positive experience as an in-patient.  I think hospitals are trying harder these days!


----------



## jnos (Aug 13, 2016)

*​*Good luck, Bobw235. Will be thinking of you and sending positive vibes your way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 13, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Today is the best I've felt since last Saturday when I first started experiencing symptoms. Doctor also put me on iron supplement. My red blood cell count was way down (and probably related to having given blood two days before I started having problems). Hoping all this was all just an anomaly and I can get back to feeling good and working out regularly.



I'm glad you're feeling better Bob, hope it was just a freak thing.  You seem to be pretty fit and take good care of yourself, so I feel positive about what happened.  Hope to hear only good news from you from now on. :love_heart:


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 13, 2016)

SeaBreeze said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better Bob, hope it was just a freak thing.  You seem to be pretty fit and take good care of yourself, so I feel positive about what happened.  Hope to hear only good news from you from now on. :love_heart:



Thanks SeaBreeze. I'm feeling more confident today than I was yesterday, and will continue to follow doctor's orders (avoiding the gym) until I see the cardiologist. I've been encouraged by the support from so many folks on the forum. We only get to see small bits of each other's lives in our postings, but what comes through is that there is a sense of community here, that people really do care what happens to others with whom they share this daily discourse on life's events. I am blessed.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Aug 13, 2016)

I wish you a speedy recovery so you can get back to your gardening and beautiful photos your post without any health issues to worry about.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 14, 2016)

Hope you start feeling better soon, Bob, and they figure out what your issue is and that's it's minor.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 14, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Today is the best I've felt since last Saturday when I first started experiencing symptoms. Doctor also put me on iron supplement. My red blood cell count was way down (and probably related to having given blood two days before I started having problems). Hoping all this was all just an anomaly and I can get back to feeling good and working out regularly.



Sorry I missed this thread Bob..  Has any doctor suggested putting you on a 30 day "Event monitor"?   It's a small monitor you wear continuously that monitors your heart rate and rhythm.   The object is to catch a glance at what your heart is doing when you experience your symptoms..   Sometime people have heart dysrhythmias that are not continuous, but happen only once in a while and can cause the symptoms you are describing.    This is the best way of catching it and finding out what is going on.

http://www.cardiolabs.com/Patient-Support/Cardiac-Event-Monitor.html


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 14, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Sorry I missed this thread Bob..  Has any doctor suggested putting you on a 30 day "Event monitor"?   It's a small monitor you wear continuously that monitors your heart rate and rhythm.   The object is to catch a glance at what your heart is doing when you experience your symptoms..   Sometime people have heart dysrhythmias that are not continuous, but happen only once in a while and can cause the symptoms you are describing.    This is the best way of catching it and finding out what is going on.
> 
> http://www.cardiolabs.com/Patient-Support/Cardiac-Event-Monitor.html



Thanks for the suggestion QS. I'll take a look at this link. First time I ever experienced something like this, which is probably why the hospital kept me overnight. I think the cardiologist will ask me quite a few questions about my family history and my lifestyle (no history of smoking, get regular exercise, eat well, etc.). Today I went for a 2.2 mile walk and did a modest hill along the way without any problem. Feeling encouraged! Really wondering if all this stems from having given blood and resulting low red blood cell count. Now that I've been on iron supplements since Wednesday, I'm feeling better. It will be interesting to see where this leads, but I'm glad to say I am less concerned than I was last week.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 14, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion QS. I'll take a look at this link. First time I ever experienced something like this, which is probably why the hospital kept me overnight. I think the cardiologist will ask me quite a few questions about my family history and my lifestyle (no history of smoking, get regular exercise, eat well, etc.). Today I went for a 2.2 mile walk and did a modest hill along the way without any problem. Feeling encouraged! Really wondering if all this stems from having given blood and resulting low red blood cell count. Now that I've been on iron supplements since Wednesday, I'm feeling better. It will be interesting to see where this leads, but I'm glad to say I am less concerned than I was last week.



Many heart dysrhythmias are what we call Paroxysmal.  There is not rhyme or reason as to when they occur therefore they are very difficult for doctors to duplicate.  The monitor will catch them as they happen.  

Yes.. anemia can cause people to feel tired or short of breath.. Since you have less Hemoglobin carrying oxygen to your cells.  However, it wouldn't be just a "once in a while" thing..  I think a cardiologist would be looking more at dysrhythmias..   Several come to my mind.. Paroxysmal Atrial fibrillation..     Nonsustained Ventricular tachycardia...   Bradycardia also known as Sick Sinus Syndrome.. or  tachy-brady syndrome.   If a dysrhythmia is found, your cardiologist may want to do and electrophysiology study.. (EP study).  Many times an abnormal cluster of heart cells may be over-firing and creating this problem  They can do a procedure called an ablation which will knock them out and solve the problem.  

Not saying any of this his the case, but just giving you an idea of what will be in the Cardiologist's tool bag.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 14, 2016)

Great info QS and thanks for sharing your expertise. Lots to look up and at least I'll be better prepared for the appointment with the doctor on 8/25.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes.. do some research before hand.   It helps to know what to expect and to understand what is being advised.. as well as being able to ask the right questions.  Feel free to PM me if you have questions... I am not an MD.. but did specialize in cardiac nursing.. At least I'm familiar with the lingo and procedures.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2016)

QuickSilver said:


> Many heart dysrhythmias are what we call Paroxysmal.  There is not rhyme or reason as to when they occur therefore they are very difficult for doctors to duplicate.  The monitor will catch them as they happen.
> 
> Yes.. anemia can cause people to feel tired or short of breath.. Since you have less Hemoglobin carrying oxygen to your cells.  However, it wouldn't be just a "once in a while" thing..  I think a cardiologist would be looking more at dysrhythmias..   Several come to my mind.. Paroxysmal Atrial fibrillation..     Nonsustained Ventricular tachycardia...   Bradycardia also known as Sick Sinus Syndrome.. or  tachy-brady syndrome.   If a dysrhythmia is found, your cardiologist may want to do and electrophysiology study.. (EP study).  Many times an abnormal cluster of heart cells may be over-firing and creating this problem  They can do a procedure called an ablation which will knock them out and solve the problem.
> 
> Not saying any of this his the case, but just giving you an idea of what will be in the Cardiologist's tool bag.



My sister had to wear one of those monitors for a while.  She has A-fib and some other stuff going on.  She said it wasn't a big deal -- it was a small contraption.  She also had an echocardiogram (I think that's the right word).  She wanted me to come in with her and so I did.  The doc let us watch the monitor and explained what we were seeing.  Really surreal to watch a living heart working.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 16, 2016)

QS -- I have a question you may be able to answer.  My sister is disabled and can't do the regular stress test, so they want to do a chemical stress test.  She is afraid that if they give her something to stress her heart that they might not be able to stop it.  I assume they would have drugs on hand in the lab to stop whatever is happening if it got out of hand?  

Thanks for any information you can give.


----------



## Bobw235 (Aug 28, 2016)

Met with the cardiologist on Friday and liked him very much. He spent a good 30 minutes with me and my wife and explained that he was very reassured with the results of my nuclear stress test while in the hospital. Wants to see me again in two weeks and has ordered an echocardiogram next week. Told me that regular walking is fine, but no significant exertion for now, so at the gym today I just did the treadmill. Happy to say that I did 45 minutes of walking at 3.5 mph and had no discomfort. Doctor said my recent fatigue may be due to having given blood just two days before I had the symptoms that started this adventure.


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 28, 2016)

That's very encouraging news, Bob!


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 28, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> QS -- I have a question you may be able to answer.  My sister is disabled and can't do the regular stress test, so they want to do a chemical stress test.  She is afraid that if they give her something to stress her heart that they might not be able to stop it.  I assume they would have drugs on hand in the lab to stop whatever is happening if it got out of hand?
> 
> Thanks for any information you can give.



This is a routine procedure for people who cannot bring their heart rate up with exercise..  Yes.. they can control the drug given.


----------



## QuickSilver (Aug 28, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Met with the cardiologist on Friday and liked him very much. He spent a good 30 minutes with me and my wife and explained that he was very reassured with the results of my nuclear stress test while in the hospital. Wants to see me again in two weeks and has ordered an echocardiogram next week. Told me that regular walking is fine, but no significant exertion for now, so at the gym today I just did the treadmill. Happy to say that I did 45 minutes of walking at 3.5 mph and had no discomfort. Doctor said my recent fatigue may be due to having given blood just two days before I had the symptoms that started this adventure.



Good news Bob,,  What a relief.


----------

